# DFDS Dover/Calais



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Recently got a very good price with DFDS and decided to use their Dover/Calais service as apposed to Dunkirk. Every so often I see that their ferries have been cancelled due to problems with them at Calais. Just wondered if anyone knew why this is happening.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have now got on to DFDS and they tell me that the problem was with a boat and not Calais itself so all should be OK.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I had my ferry with DFDS from Dover to Dunkirk cancelled for January but they rebooked me for the same price (just £19). The new ferry would have got me in too late so I phoned and rebooked to Calais at no extra charge. Hopefully therell be no further problems with it now!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

could it be that the ships are rusty unrelaible old tubs?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never had any problem, myself and I have booked another 4 crossings for next year


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Could be but as you are only on them for such a short time who cares. I just thought maybe the French were being awkward with landing at Calais instead of Dunkerque


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

grouch said:


> Could be but as you are only on them for such a short time who cares. I just thought maybe the French were being awkward with landing at Calais instead of Dunkerque


sorry, just a throwaway remark! I can't see any problems with the port unless it was an access problem. I seem to remember Carl (Carlnflo) saying that the ships weren't the most up to date, and didn't have the best means of docking with the ramps?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone on here know how many boats(/ships whatever!) P&O and DFDS each have serving the cross channel route?

I have always stuck with P&O rather than DFDS, on the same basis that I prefer to fly BA, having got the best advance online price, rather than budget airlines, on the basis that if there is a technical problem with a plane, BA have many more planes and hence are more likely to have another one available to substitute (especially bearing in mind that they will also have customers who have paid for Business Class booked on the flight).

Not sure though whether this logic is valid or not for the ferries, though?


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*ferry tickets*

Hi,I read with interest every week about ferry prices,what i would like is , when you quote a price tell us how you get a crossing for £19 pounds,others quote £29 pounds,after 35 years i have never been able to get these prices,so come on and share the secrets.regards H. :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The DFDS boats seemed cleaner than others when I recently used them. Their prices were good and the accommodation was as good as any other ferry line and I think I have been on most of them.
I will certainly make them my first choice for our next crossing to Calais.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: ferry tickets*



harveystc said:


> Hi,I read with interest every week about ferry prices,what i would like is , when you quote a price tell us how you get a crossing for £19 pounds,others quote £29 pounds,after 35 years i have never been able to get these prices,so come on and share the secrets.regards H. :lol:


I paid £60 return direct with DFDS for a crossing in mid June and return mid August this year. Times were out at 0800 hrs Sunday and return 1600 hrs Saturday.
The previous year we had two returns through the CC and paid £54 for each return
Times and days were as above.
We always book up early and have already booked with the CC for next year, but prices have certainly increased.
For next year we are paying £73 and £83, and each is a return, shipping out on a Saturday evening at 1800hrs and shipping in on a Saturday at 1600 hrs
We could have got a little cheaper but not the times we wanted, and changing the days made little difference.
We are booked at 7.50 metre, but it is the same up to 8 metre.
The same crossings direct with DFDS were £20 each more expensive.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are paying £49. return with the NEC Show Code.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grouch said:


> We are paying £49. return with the NEC Show Code.


I know, don't rub it in, not sure if this thread or another but I did say earlier that we were not in a position to book while the show was on 

You lucky people


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

First time we have managed. Normally "miss the boat" so to speak.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

looking to book early april and its coming out direct £49 dover dunkirk/calais £39 return 3 weeks later .Have looked at june and thats £39 each way .Scrubbed the CC membership so no discount there  and C&C comes out more expensive.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> grouch said:
> 
> 
> > We are paying £49. return with the NEC Show Code.
> ...


I'm puzzled as to why not?

You could make an initial booking using the show code and change it any time up to end of June for free.
So making a booking then wouldn't have committed you to anything other than travelling in 2013 and making your mind up before July.

Which is exactly what I did - twice - so I have two possible return crossings for 2013 booked @ £48 each and all I need to decide now is when to use them.

Better that than not using the code and paying more later.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > grouch said:
> ...


No 1
I did not know that could be done

No 2
I knew prices would be higher for next year, but I did not expect them to be so high.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I notice that several members have already for next year. I have been in touch with and understand they will be issuing a frequent travelers deal in December may be worth a look.

wasfitonce


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> No 1
> I did not know that could be done


So far as I can remember the "amend for free before end of June" arrangement was clearly stated several times on all the threads.

I for one thought that was "known, known".


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > No 1
> ...


Well, obviously not as I did not know so some others also must not know.
Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I do not attend shows :?:
I don't read every thread :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As is clear thanks to the wonderful world of MHF you don't need to attend the shows.

and in such matters as ferry show codes inattention (and/or inaction as someone else pointed out) can be costly.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> As is clear thanks to the wonderful world of MHF you don't need to attend the shows.
> 
> and in such matters as ferry show codes inattention (and/or inaction as someone else pointed out) can be costly.


The whole country has turned into a nation of shoppers and lookers.
I am not one of them, I am a doer :lol: 
If I go shopping, I go to buy and as I have recently purchased a new M/H and have fitted all the extras I require, why would I want to trundle around a rammed hall associating with all of the tyre kickers and greedy salesmen?
At least I have saved the show admission fee and the travel costs.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > As is clear thanks to the wonderful world of MHF you don't need to attend the shows.
> ...


 :? :? :? :?

.... I repeat 


> thanks to the wonderful world of MHF you don't need to attend the shows.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Although MHF is an excellent forum and I am pleased to be a member, it has absolutely no bearing on my need or no need to attend any show.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Ohh yes it does, IF you want the benefit of a cheap crossing with DFDS (something it appeared you were somewhat exercised about NOT getting) without having to suffer the unbearable torture of a Motorhome show.

The wonderful world of MHF saves you all that heartache. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Just thought I'd mention that although it says amendments are free until the end of June I changed a booking in both August and October this year without incurring a charge. 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Exercised? your words, not mine!
I was being polite and I am happy with the deal I received at the time that I did it!
You must be on brownie points for pushing MHF in so many posts
:lol:


----------

